# Do I harvest this oak????????



## winters98 (Jun 8, 2016)

Found an old knotty oak on a friends land. Was looking for advice from the group if you think it is worth cutting it down for the knots? Are they actual burls? 
Think I should let It stay growing?

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kelvin, I moved this here since you have asked questions about it that need answers. In the Showcase section, no one is able to reply to any posts...


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2016)

Little bit hard to tell... how big is this tree? Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2016)

Being oak, I personally wouldn't bother. But then, I don't see any oak leaves (at least on my phone).


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 8, 2016)

It looks like knots that formed after a branch died and broke off. You can see the dead branches sticking out of the knots in the upper part. Gary

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## winters98 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for moving the post. The only there big trees in the woods are elm. I guess I should go back and look at the leaves.


----------



## winters98 (Jun 8, 2016)

I would put a guess on 26-30inch in diameter


----------



## winters98 (Jun 8, 2016)

Here is a full pic

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gvwp (Jun 25, 2016)

Definitely burl.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 25, 2016)

What is there to lose. I would harvest it if it were available to me. JMO
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 26, 2016)

I am with Gary on this one. looks like what we call heals / heal overs.
I would let it stand. Just my 2 pennies.

Dave


----------



## Caoimhin (Jul 5, 2016)

You could always lop one of those suckers off and seal the tree. Play around with a piece before you decide on bringing that sucker down 

I like the leafsnap app i use it all the time when im out and about and they have a pretty good database and have been able to identify trees on the go 
All you do is lay a life on a white background and it loads results based on the leafs pic then it shows the fruits seeds leaves in diff stages and bark 
Oh and its free lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

